# Osage Orange



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

Does anyone use any for calls or other. Was cutting some post on the mill and sawed some into 2 and 3" peices and put it in the kiln. Had a local several years back that used to bring peices for me to cut and dry for him and he made duck calls, pretty pricey from what I remember.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Osage does sell for call blanks but compared to some other species it is not one of my top sellers for calls, unless it has red streaks, figure, or something else going for it. I do have some customers that order "plain 'ol Osage" and they singe it with a torch. Gives it a nice contrast. 

Don't forget the turkey pot call makers. Most of them want it in 4"² x 4/4 blanks. A lot of game hobby-level call makers cannot re-saw, so don't cut everything up in 4/4 - some of them want odd dimensions.

There are more lucrative markets for the species though.


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

I do OK by Osage Orange :thumbsup: Usually keep a piece or 3 around. But it's not all that expensive of a wood. The price of Duck Calls however are crazy high 
This call, a Howler, went for $40.00


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

I cut most of it in 2 and 3". The last I used it for was for my band saw blade guides. So far it has outlasted the originals. Nice call buy the way. Myself I use the electronic calls and those not that often. Speaking of odd woods, Walnut stumpwood! I think I have some still buried in the storage shed.


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

carlis stephens said:


> I cut most of it in 2 and 3". The last I used it for was for my band saw blade guides. So far it has outlasted the originals. Nice call buy the way. Myself I use the electronic calls and those not that often. Speaking of odd woods, Walnut stumpwood! I think I have some still buried in the storage shed.


E-callers.....well, you realize that's not really "calling" :no: :laughing:


----------



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

I make duck calls and I like mine 1.5"x8", that works best for me on my calls. I would be interested if you are wanting to sell what your prices would be


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Predator call prices are WAY below most duck call prices....

as in $25 to $35. But they do take less time to make, and are easier to tune for sound. :thumbsup:
The howler sold for $40, including shipping.


----------



## Skinnygoomba (May 1, 2009)

timbertoes said:


> I do OK by Osage Orange :thumbsup: Usually keep a piece or 3 around. But it's not all that expensive of a wood. The price of Duck Calls however are crazy high
> This call, a Howler, went for $40.00


My GF has a duck call like this. Except when you turn it on it vibrates for some reason :confused1:


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

timbertoes, yes, I know, but have you ever called ***** out of a den tree? they, some times more than one, flying out and there is no time to be blowen on somthing. I usually carry a pistol as back up!
trypod, I will be selling some just put some in the kiln. and have a lot to saw up yet. What would you be willing to pay, green, dry. I have got a lot that I could cut blanks out of. I am about 40 miles west of St.Louis. Will be gone for about 2 weeks after today


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey skinny, watch it, I do special turniings for girls like that


----------

